
 Nine Web 2.0 Startups Beating The Odds in Down Economy  - jmorin007
http://www.cio.com/article/460014/Nine_Web_._Startups_Beating_The_Odds_in_Down_Economy_
======
nir
"Beating the odds"? The fact they have a business model (or a notion of one)
and were launched for little money does not mean they actually make profit in
the long run. This article reads like something from 6 months ago.

------
mattmaroon
I'm pretty sure this guy was just playing buzzword bingo. He used "nine" to
create the top ten feel people so love (why he didn't go with ten I have no
idea). Also mixed in "web 2.0" and the "down economy". He should have used
recession instead of that last one, might have gotten some search engine love.

~~~
lbrandy
Because if you use 9, instead of 10, it makes it sound like your choices are
so well researched and vetted that you'd never sacrifice your integrity just
to make it a "top 10".

------
fallentimes
Many YC startups are included: Wufoo, Polleverywhere, Posterous, Rescuetime,
Dropbox, Posterous, Disqus, Mighty Quiz.

Although if you don't have a business model and revenue for that matter, I
wouldn't call you "beating" a recession; I'd call you surviving.

~~~
estherschindler
In some economic times, surviving _is_ beating a recession.

------
CGL
There are nine companies because that's how many were presented at the Web 2.0
Summit. There are no other reasons behind the decision to use that many.

------
delano
What's with all the terrible articles today? Just desserts, I suppose.

